
Greece's doomed generation - stagas
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2011/may/11/greece-doomed-generation
======
ern
I feel bad for the unemployed youth, but are can they really be called
"doomed", considering freedom of movement of workers in the the EU?

